# ICE and DHS buying tons of ammo, are you aware?



## numbertwo (May 28, 2012)

I found this post in another forum. What are you thoughts about this?

Millions of rounds of ammo to be bought by ICE and DHS.

US Immigration Agents Are Loading Up On As Many As 450 Million New Rounds Of Ammo - Business Insider


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Good for business, good for them, and good for us. Never can have enough ammo, plus stock overruns make for good deals on ammo purchases.


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

AND? i fail to see the story here? ammo is a shelf stable consumable, so it would appear that a government agency that uses ammo has purchased ammo. 

is it the amount of ammo purchased that has created a "BUZZ" here? if so, how much ammo does the ICE and DHS use annually for training? how long do they store it before they rotate it out ? how much do they normally buy per contract? how much ammo do other agencies buy? is the amount out of line with other agencies purchases ? 

if you are going to be asking the first question , the rest should follow too i think....

and why does any of this matter anyway? how many uniforms did they buy, guns, vehicles, staplers?

how many vests?

how much gas?

office chairs?


----------



## SMann (Dec 11, 2008)

Sinaloa Cartel Operative Jesus Vincente Zambada Niebla Makes Explosive Allegation About Operation 'Fast and Furious' | TheBlaze.com

They need ammo to go with all the guns they're getting. :watching:


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

...From the original post in this thread: "US Immigration Agents Are Loading Up On As Many As 450 Million New Rounds Of Ammo."
_Each?_ 

:watching:


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

SMann said:


> Sinaloa Cartel Operative Jesus Vincente Zambada Niebla Makes Explosive Allegation About Operation 'Fast and Furious' | TheBlaze.com
> 
> They need ammo to go with all the guns they're getting. :watching:


:anim_lol:


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

How many mags ???


----------



## Yankee Station (Oct 4, 2009)

Thumbs Up!


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> ...From the original post in this thread: "US Immigration Agents Are Loading Up On As Many As 450 Million New Rounds Of Ammo."
> _Each?_
> 
> :watching:


Oops. Time for a bigger safe.


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

450million rounds are a lot but then i don't know their training schedule or how many agents the have

yes i saw the article and they didn't mention how many calibers that makes up
i am guessing two
.40 and 357 sig


----------

